# Rush Run



## mrbill01 (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever cuaght any bass over 14" at Rush Run? Went there yesterday and caught a few but they all were around 12" or less.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

yes i have but very few without having a boat it makes life hard.


----------



## mrbill01 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, the bass seem to like the dropshot with small berkly gulp baits over there. You can catch lots of fish but fish but not big ones.


----------



## rushrun (Apr 10, 2007)

I've caught two "overs" there in all the years I've fished there. 

Both on the same day, same lure, same location. Both about 2.5-3 lbs. 

But I've slayed em between 12"-14".


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

I am giving Rush Run another try this weekend. 
Does any one know of any bait shops in that area.
I know of one down in Hamilton, but if any one can let me know of one closer to the lake, it would be appreciated.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dans Sportshops is in camden right next to rush run. Don't know the phone #


----------



## darrtownfisher (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a new oner in Darrtown accross from Don's.Only open on the weekends .It looks like it is out of some guys house.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Throwin'lines (May 21, 2008)

Anyone have any info on fishing rush run in the past week?
i am lloking to go there sometime this w/e and check out the trout/bass action.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I was there last weekend Saturday and Sunday, caught a few trout both days, chartruse and orange rooster tail. I was near the dam on the back side. My daugther caught a really nice bluegill on a waxworm, bigger than my hand. 

There are still a feww rainbows in there. As with all the other posters, all the bass I have caught there where
10-12".


----------



## Throwin'lines (May 21, 2008)

Well my buddy and i went to RR last night and in 3 hours (and 2 beers) he got 1 trout and i got skunked! we were fishing across from the launch along the shore. talked to a couple of guys who were leaving when we got there and they only got 2 bass and 1 trout in several hours.


----------



## odds 'n sods (Apr 9, 2008)

We made it up to Rush Run on Saturday morning and between two of us we caught a grand total of two fish - one LM around 10" and one fairly large bluegill. we could see dozens of smaller bass all day in the shallows chasing each other around and one guy in a boat was marking all kinds of fish but no one I talked to was doing any better than we had.
Beautiful day to get out but fishing was rough.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

well right now its 3 am and im going to RR at dawn lets see how it goes ill post up.


----------



## dac (Jun 24, 2004)

You have to fish Rush Run in early spring or at night in the summer to catch the bigger ones. I used to fish it a lot in the 90's. I would go there around 30-40 times a year to bass fish. It seemed I would catch one 15 inch fish for about every 100 bass. After awhile I realized it was a waste of time to fish the lake with the sun up once the weather warmed up. I used to have a few 50 bass nights every year over there, usually all dinks, especially around the full moon. My biggest ever was almost 6lbs and I caught two right at 5 pounds on spinnerbaits at night during the same week. While that may sound good, those are the only big fish I caught in 5 years of going there all the time. Did they get rid of the slot limit? It has been a long time since I have been there, but I doubt it has changed much. The big cove straight across from the ramp is where I would concentrate. Go as far back as you can on the right side in early spring. In the summer at night, fish a spinnerbait around the standing timber out in the middle of that cove for suspended bass. I really like Rush Run, but for decent bass action I would go to Acton or Brookville, especially at night. I used to think my boat at the time was too small for Brookville, but at night when it dies down you can launch your boat and immediately put the trolling motor down and start catching nice fish. Good luck!


----------

